
This is the new, cheaper Nest Thermostat - retSava
https://techcrunch.com/2017/08/30/nest-thermostat-e-vs-original-nest-thermostat/
======
retSava
Nest isn't compatible with heaters in my country, but I could see myself
buying it just for having it as a wall clock with exchangeable watch faces.
Really slick imo.

